# Need Some Advice on Boring Holes in Oak Cabinet



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

I need to bore a couple of holes in a built in solid oak TV cabinet to run cables.

I have not done any woodwork since jr high school so am a complete novice.

What is the best way to bore several holes approximately 1" diameter without causing the wood to splinter? 

This is a pretty expensive bookcase TV cabinet that is built in my new house, so I can not remove it.. which I would like to do as I cannot use my 61" TV in it without major work. The good part is it has a 55" TV in it and I can replace that with a newer 4K TV down the road.. just need to hook up my sound system.

I do have a huge assortment of drill bits and I actually have a set of Forstner Bits (don't know why I have them).

Any advice appreciated..

Thanks,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hole saw or spade bit would be the easiest


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Forstner bit will run through the hole cleaner that a hole saw or spade bit.

if you can clamp a piece of wood to the back side of the hole to "accept" the bit is it goes through your shelf - you'll have a very clean exit


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Use a hole saw to cut 1/2 way through and then finish cutting from the other side using the pilot hole from the first cut. No exit cut to chip the wood.

Cliff


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

If you can drill from both sides, paddle bit..that will allow the point to go through, then drill from other side....holding a block of scrap wood on the opposite side works too...That is how we drill cabinet doors/drawers for knobs...


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Now I Can Be a Pro Wood Borer*

Thanks for all the feedback..

I think I can get it done now..

Again,

Thanks & Merry Christmas,

SG :texasflag


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Put some painters tape over the places where you plan to drill the holes . This will prevent splintering around the hole. Drill from both sides.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hooked said:


> *Put some painters tape over the places where you plan to drill the holes . This will prevent splintering around the hole. Drill from both sides.*


This! 
A+ Excellent Work


----------

